
What would a realistic large spaceship look like? - aresant
https://www.quora.com/What-would-a-realistic-very-large-spaceship-look-like/answer/Dave-Consiglio?share=1
======
not_a_cop75
Might have to look at existing UFO's to get a good idea.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reported_UFO_sightings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reported_UFO_sightings)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
First, those aren't large.

Second, you seem to be assuming that those are actually spaceships. That's
somewhat far from proven.

~~~
not_a_cop75
Well, far from proven, if your religion is consistently "UFOs don't exist". If
you're equally split on whether they exist, then you know maybe 99% are hoaxes
but the ones that have been well documented most certainly are not.

Additionally, there is a cigar pattern UFO, so start at that point. Assume
that not everyone who sees something weird like that is simply from swamp gas,
or something. The old excuses do get pretty lame, after all.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
There's a rather large gap between "not a hoax" and "spaceship", though.

------
pwason
We live on a spaceship.

